# Game 43: Hawks @ Heat (1/26/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 26th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know yet if Marion will play or not. He'll be very much needed against Atlanta's athletic lineup.

Hopefully Horford doesnt make his comeback from injury tomorrow.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

would like some revenge for that horrendous performance on display the last time we met. I think a W tommorow would go a long way in building confidence for a team like ours, especially considering that we knocked off Orlando the game before. It'll be tough with all their athleticism, and shooting but i think if Horford is still out, we can hang on the boards inside.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

It'd be nice to get consecutive wins here, and a W against the Hawks is achievable. Should be a good game.

I'm still waiting on a JO trade though..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorts a big game since we're competeing with atl for a playoff spot..when's the trade deadline?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need a win here, Hawks are our main rivals in the play-off push. I think we need Marion for sure to win this though.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Horford is out for today's game and wednesday days.. I got him on my fa stasy squad.. Hopefully we win today and against washington and go 3 and 4 with this home stand... not too shabby considering the quality teams we played..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 lineup changes for tonight.

1- Marion is out again tonight. Diawara gets another start at SF

2- Jamaal Magloire gets the start at C, in place of Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see which center gets the backup minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 1st turnover already, after not having one against the Magic, but gets a dunk anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade reaching in, gets out of position, and gets his 2nd foul and has to sit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

12-11 Hawks, timeout Heat.

So glad the Joel Anthony starting C era is over...christ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to Jamaal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did Magloire just do ANOTHER no look dunk? Anybody catch that just now? He had a blindfold dunk a couple games ago. He covers his eyes and dunks :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, DQ is now 0-4.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Too much Chalmers and Cook dribbling. Pass the ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers...too...much...dribbling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is 16-1 when they take more free throws than the opponent. Right now Atlanta has a 10-0 lead in free throw attempts...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on, somebody else has to find it hilarious the way Haslem is talking about that WIDE OPEN jumpshot that he hit against Orlando. Rashard was doubling Wade off of Haslem by design, yet hearing him talk you would think he was the one being doubled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was there no foul there?

JJ playing nice D so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet block by DQ!

Beasley gets fouled.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Cook just pinned that ball on the glass.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow these Heat players are killing the Hawks, and i thought hawks hang their heads on defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is the 1st C off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-14 Miami after 1

UGly game for both teams on offense

OK minutes with Wade on the bench offensively but very good on defense. Atlanta is only shooting 30%, Miami isnt doing that much better at 40%

Mario had a very good 1st quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dick Bavetta is so ****ing annoying with the way he always calls traveling and charges. His histrionics out there when he makes a call are just ridiculous. He tries to make it all about him. You can tell he loves the attention.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley having a rough night so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

clear path foul on Atlanta.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I get that Jason Jackson is a company man but does he really expect us to believe the bull**** about Marion being injured. Either give us the story behind the scenes or stop wasting our game time, sheesh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson just got hit with a T


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami's playing very good D so far.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Spoelstra lets Beasley play through this slump


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice strong basket by Beasley


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn doesn't like to pass to Beasley at all. Maybe it's because Beasley won't let Quinn hang out with him, Chalmers, and DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is ugly to watch. Both teams look lost on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Quinn doesn't like to pass to Beasley at all. Maybe it's because Beasley won't let Quinn hang out with him, Chalmers, and DQ.


Quinn plays like a ***** out there. He seems so afraid to make a mistake that if there's the slightest bit of doubt in his mind that he'll commit a turnover then he wont make the pass.

Wade finally back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta now down to 20% for the game yet we're only up 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF is Atlanta doing on offense? :laugh:

So that's 12 turnovers, 19% shooting, and 15 points with 6:34 left in the half


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great D so far. Embarrassing game for the Hawks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I swear, I would pay good money (very good money mind you) to buy books on tape read by Shawn Marion. It would probably all sound like one big sentence. It would be great.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Quinn's game reminds me of Calderon


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow the hawks might not even reach 30 pts by halftime, looking like the Knicks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again.

Hope Beasley's alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is insane how awful Atlanta's been on offense. Part of that is on Miami's D but still.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Dick Bavetta is so ****ing annoying with the way he always calls traveling and charges. His histrionics out there when he makes a call are just ridiculous. He tries to make it all about him. You can tell he loves the attention.


Haha, he really likes to make it look like he's calling one thing and change it at the last minute.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Weak call. Total flop by Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes for JJ tonight. He didnt score but definitely made his presence felt out there on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sick and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. Nice rebounding by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount for 333333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Blount for 333333


Blount has been playing possessed for the past 2 games. Benching a guy for a month sure is productive. Someone needs to warn Marion about that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Blount! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-27 Miami at the half

Great D by Miami throughout. We havent had a blowout win like this since November so hopefully we dont fall asleep and are able to hold this lead.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Yakouba Diarrhea with an awful shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only halfway through but this is turning into one of those games where you see, or dont see, Marion's effect on the game when he doesnt play.

I just wonder why Chris Perkins of the palm beach post thinks it would affect the team so much.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Only halfway through but this is turning into one of those games where you see, or dont see, Marion's effect on the game when he doesnt play.
> 
> I just wonder why Chris Perkins of the palm beach post thinks it would affect the team so much.


because the guy is obviously full of ****. pay no attention to these cretins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Only halfway through but this is turning into one of those games where you see, or dont see, Marion's effect on the game when he doesnt play.
> 
> I just wonder why Chris Perkins of the palm beach post thinks it would affect the team so much.


And his defense has been pretty bad too. Cook has been a far better perimeter defender than him.

I just wish one of these guys like Hollinger who get paid to analyze the sport would come up with an effective individual defensive statistic so that players like Marion wouldn't be called good defenders when they aren't.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like a great half defensively from our guys.

What happened to Beasley? Is he hurt?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Looks like a great half defensively from our guys.
> 
> What happened to Beasley? Is he hurt?


A knee contusion. No word yet on if he'll return.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> A knee contusion. No word yet on if he'll return.


he wont come back for this game. wouldnt be surprised if he missed the next 2 games (at the most)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Horford's Robocop dance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no one can make a basket on either team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 14.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's funny how in a game with a 14 point lead and with nearly everyone else on the team with a positive +/-, Diawara still has a negative +/-. He's the king of the negative plus minus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Miami gets a basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Jamaal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire's skillset is so awkward.. :laugh:

Awesome game so far. ATL with 18 or 19 TO's already, wow..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's funny how in a game with a 14 point lead and with nearly everyone else on the team with a positive +/-, Diawara still has a negative +/-. He's the king of the negative plus minus.


:laugh:

Man, Tony's commentary..

"Josh Smith with a 3 at the buzzer! The shot-clock buzzer, that is!" ... :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

About the Hawks, because they have a lot of similarly sized players we don't really mind switching on all of the screens because it's not like you end up with a smaller or larger player. It really helps out defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Magloire's skillset is so awkward.. :laugh:
> 
> Awesome game so far. ATL with 18 or 19 TO's already, wow..


You should have seen him when he was younger, the same size, and quicker. He beat the **** out of us in the playoffs. He had our whole team in the hospital.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we take this opportunity to get James Jones in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> You should have seen him when he was younger, the same size, and quicker. He beat the **** out of us in the playoffs. He had our whole team in the hospital.


Yeah, i'm still surprised we beat that team in the playoffs. That Hornets team was really talented with Baron Davis, a Young big Cat, David West, David Wesley, etc.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

93 Heat, true about us being able to rotate how we want against ATL's swingmen.

MB30, yea JJ should be in now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two bad possessions in a row and the Hawks are just down 14 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 3 bad possessions in a row


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flip Murray.. wtf..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 12


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to go guys...its like we are incapable of holding a big lead. We just get slack and dont give a ****.

Wade is the only Heat player in double figures...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Every team makes a run. The good thing about this game is we had a 20 point cushion to withhold their run. Now it is our turn to push back the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Big shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-51 Miami after 3

That 3 by DQ was huge. Hopefully we hold this big lead better than we did against Orlando


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Vintage 3rd Quarter Heat Fans' Smiley: :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad start to the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome start to the 4th...god dammit


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade needs to take over. I know he's trying to get guys involved but they arn't doing anything, except for maybe DQ..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley better be injured otherwise Spoo is an idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Flip just abused Quinn right there.

7 point lead...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****ing A. Just like the first Hawks game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wow, Flip just abused Quinn right there.
> 
> 7 point lead...


Everyone abuses Quinn nowadays.. If you're faster than Blount and can maintain a dribble for longer than 5 seconds, you'll lose Quinn.

Why is Jamaal not in the game? Blount is so... :sigh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf just happened.. :laugh:

****ing blount..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looked like a clean open handed swipe by Wade to Blount.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we let the hawks right back in this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Another big shot for DQ


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ...for 333!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block

Mario with the and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Chalmers, AND1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has his knee heavily iced on the bench.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD with a big block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why does Wade keep trying to fade away shot from the baseline? He rarely ever hits it.

Great block by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo...333333333333!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet passing by the Heat.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Told ya.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Super Mariooo!!!

Very nice play by DQ to Chalmers to UD. An And1 would have been real nice there..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the J!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe Johnson almost ****ed up Miami on his own.. That was so lucky.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 33 points in 32 minutes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe Johnson is running us..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark mother****ing Blount! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That should be it for Wade tonight.

Very efficient night for Wade 33points in 33 minutes.

edit- I guess not. Dont know why


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade all the way for the dunk! 35 for Wade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Beasley has like a whole rock of ice on his knee..

James Jones in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Mark mother****ing Blount! :laugh:


Who needs JO when we've got Blount?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"Mark Blount.. He has rediscovered new life.."_ - :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So make that 35 points in 34 minutes for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 95-79

Miami goes to 5 games over .500 for the 1st time this season, and tie the Pistons for 5th place in the East :clap:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat Win 95-79.

Great game overall.

Wade was great, DQ had his token big 3's, Blount played well.. A good team performance, other than that one stretch in the 3rd.

5th in the East. :cheer:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess that covering of the eyes is a signature dunk for Jamaal


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I guess that covering of the eyes is a signature dunk for Jamaal


I had this saved for avatar purposes then when he busted it out again tonight I was like, "wtf!"


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Put that as a "caption this picture" thread in the NBA general forum, that is too funny.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking at the starting lineup for the Heat in recent games, it is downright amazing that they are able to win against the teams they have been playing. The Heat starting lineup looks worse (on paper) than most BENCHES in the league.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Most benches in the league don't have Dwyane Wade. And that's all you need.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Put that as a "caption this picture" thread in the NBA general forum, that is too funny.


Go for it :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant wait till Diawara is sitting. Besides that, Magloire has been serviceable...he's not what he used to be, but hes a banger and a presence.

I really cant wait for JJ or Dorell to take that SF spot (assuming Marion is shipped).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo was asked about Beasley in the post game. He said he'll be fine but that's why he wants his players wearing knee pads, because things like that could be prevented. 

But they're not aesthetically pleasing so the young guys dont like wearing them. He said they've had too many of those this season and then pointed out how Wade and UD have learned their lesson and now wear knee pads during games and practices.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

heard that too w2m. lol at Spo's mentality tho (i told you so, see what happens when u dont wear knee pads!!!) i mean cmon..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess Beas will rock the pads from now on.

Just get rid of that stupid arm sleeve Mike :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, It looks like he will 


> The team called it a bruised left knee, and Miami’s second-leading scorer this season spent the rest of the game on the bench with a large icepack strapped to his leg. Per team policy, Beasley wears knee pads in practice but hasn’t put them on for games, something he says he’ll change.
> 
> “I didn’t want to change my routine. Think I’m going to have to now,” said Beasley, who expects to play against Washington on Wednesday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to hear he wont miss any games.

I hope Mike gets back to how he was playing in the Lakers and Kings games - he was dominant. Still - you gotta admit, 13 and 5 in 24 minutes is productive, no matter which way you slice it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

For a second year player DQ has really impressed me...Look at what this team is doing without a formidible big man


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Whats up with Magloire fighting his own guys for rebounds all the time. He's like one of those psycho guys you end up playing with sometimes at the local courts


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

as the big guy u always fight for the boards..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He needs to impress to keep his place in the rotation. Grabbing boards is a good way to do that.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Against his own people? When nobody else is around? I've seen several turnovers because of this already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did anyone watch Sports center last night? They showed Jamaal doing this back in 2006 as well. It really is a signature dunk of his :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

That was my signature move for every time he touched the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh:

I noticed that picture from the Thunder game the other day - thought it couldve been an accident...appears not...thats almost as good as the Karl Malone dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its funny now but imagine how pissed off we'd all be if he did that and missed


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

sknydave said:


> That was my signature move for every time he touched the ball


:rofl:


----------

